# Cheap DIY fences?



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

The only way things are going to get done where I keep my horse will be if I do it myself!
There are 9 horses on 24 acres, 5 fields though and very poor ground so the landlord often lets the horses off on the tracks and it's really annoying because it means I spend all my time up there looking for my boy. He is always open to suggestions though but I want as much info as possible before talking to him.
I want to divide the fields into between 9 and 12 which is hugely possible
Since the only way this will get done before I die of old age is if I do it myself and it uses his old junk/natural resources or my pocket.

I was thinking electric fences but I am open to suggestions.

What kind of fences have you made out of fallen trees/junk? How? 
Thank you.


----------



## FoxyJumper (Jan 3, 2014)

When we had our pony at our house we got some cow panals fairly cheap and they worked well because she couldn't knock them over and she couldn't chew on them. The only problem is that there is potential for a hoof or leg to get caught and that is never a good thought to have. I'd say go for something simple, doesn't have to be pretty just has to get the job done.


----------



## PDGx (Mar 24, 2013)

24 acres is a pretty good sized area to fence, and it won't be cheap. However you can reduce your costs if you can use the existing trees as 'fence posts'. The divided pastures won't be perfectly square, but your horses won't care. 
Take some time and look at those you have available, and use some colored marking tape to tag potential corner and line posts (trees). You can then see where you will have to supplement with some line posts. 
Also, contact your local power company and ask them for old used telephone poles. They will be more than happy to give them to you - and will deliver them to you. You can chain saw these into 8-10' posts. You can use the smaller ones for line posts, and the larger diameters for corner poles when necessary. 
I would also suggest not trying to get square pastures, but rather go for longer narrower sections to give the horses a run area where they can also get some exercise. 
I have used high tensil wire quite successfully and without any injuries. Some will warn against using it, but it's very cost effective, and if horses are introduced to it properly, you should not have any problem. TSC has large coils of the wire and all necessary Hardeware. Get the property owner to buy the materials, and you can organize the labor. 
When installing it, do it properly and use good eyebolts at the connection points, tension springs on every straight run, and double up on the crimps when making connections to the eyebolts or winches. 
I also run 2 strands of wire on each side. I initially tried to use the high tension wire as a 'hot' wire as well, but that was futile as keeping it insulated and using it under high tension just didn't last. I ended up running electric rope for hot wires above and below the two high tension wires. This effectively gives you 4 strands making it easier to see. 
Before introducing a new horse to a pasture, tie some plastic colored marking tape along the high tension wires every 10-15', alternating between the upper and lower wires. Between this and the 'hum' caused by the vibration of of the stretched high tension wire, will keep most horses attention to where the wires are. 
Start with the easiest areas first, to make it useable, and keep expanding as you get time and help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The easiest and cheapest way is to teach your horse that oats are waiting when he hears your voice. My mare was on 60 acres with 6 other horses yet she could hear me call. I only had to holler C'mon and she'd come on the run. She was haltered and allowed to relax and enjoy her oats. A horse will give it's soul away for oats.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

FoxyJumper said:


> When we had our pony at our house we got some cow panals fairly cheap and they worked well because she couldn't knock them over and she couldn't chew on them. The only problem is that there is potential for a hoof or leg to get caught and that is never a good thought to have. I'd say go for something simple, doesn't have to be pretty just has to get the job done.


What is a cow panal? Is it similar to sheep wire? Sorry I've never heard of it, at least not by that name. 

I would say that these horses aren't likely to get hooves stuck, other than the thoroughbred but she has a pea for a brain. 
Thank You.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

PDGx said:


> 24 acres is a pretty good sized area to fence, and it won't be cheap. However you can reduce your costs if you can use the existing trees as 'fence posts'. The divided pastures won't be perfectly square, but your horses won't care.
> Take some time and look at those you have available, and use some colored marking tape to tag potential corner and line posts (trees). You can then see where you will have to supplement with some line posts.
> Also, contact your local power company and ask them for old used telephone poles. They will be more than happy to give them to you - and will deliver them to you. You can chain saw these into 8-10' posts. You can use the smaller ones for line posts, and the larger diameters for corner poles when necessary.
> I would also suggest not trying to get square pastures, but rather go for longer narrower sections to give the horses a run area where they can also get some exercise.
> ...



I just wanted to say thank you, I have no questions about what you just said as it was explained really well! Thank you so much. 
And one field already has the posts for wire but the owner never put the wire up well so they got through. I'll start with that one.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> The easiest and cheapest way is to teach your horse that oats are waiting when he hears your voice. My mare was on 60 acres with 6 other horses yet she could hear me call. I only had to holler C'mon and she'd come on the run. She was haltered and allowed to relax and enjoy her oats. A horse will give it's soul away for oats.


That's alright when the tracks don't lead to scrambler bike trails and roads.


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

You probably could get free pallets from farm chemicals. They are good and sturdy, around here people just burn them because they have too many, the only thing you would have to do is put a few posts every 3 pallets or so.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

I assume there is a perimeter fence? If you can afford it, buy some plastic or carbon fibre step in posts for electric fencing and then buy some electric rope or tape and a charter. You will need a post about every 16-20 feet or so if you can anchor the ends properly. This will be the safest and most economical and you can move it as needed.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Koolio said:


> I assume there is a perimeter fence? If you can afford it, buy some plastic or carbon fibre step in posts for electric fencing and then buy some electric rope or tape and a charter. You will need a post about every 16-20 feet or so if you can anchor the ends properly. This will be the safest and most economical and you can move it as needed.


Thank you, he has a good few just laying around because the horses always ran through them but then we only had one wire and no posts between them.
If I can get a few telegraph poles mixed and use his plastic ones, this might just work! Thank you, great idea!


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

SaskGal said:


> You probably could get free pallets from farm chemicals. They are good and sturdy, around here people just burn them because they have too many, the only thing you would have to do is put a few posts every 3 pallets or so.


Good idea, thank you. 
The posts would take most of the strain and prevent them from breaking! Thank you so much.


----------



## FoxyJumper (Jan 3, 2014)

DannyBoysGrace said:


> What is a cow panal? Is it similar to sheep wire? Sorry I've never heard of it, at least not by that name.
> 
> I would say that these horses aren't likely to get hooves stuck, other than the thoroughbred but she has a pea for a brain.
> Thank You.


This is what a cow panal is








My pony never got her feet stuck but there is always the risk.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

The cheapest most effective fence I've put up is 5 foot no climb fence with railroad ties as post and a hot wire on the top and in the middle. If you are just looking for something to divide a pasture, the electric rope with t-post will work.


----------

